# van storage bins



## cuttingedge (May 5, 2014)

Hello, Any recommendations on interior van storage bins? Thanks, JA


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Just the standard heavy duty ones of whatever size you prefer

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

You can get metal ones or make your own out of wood. It comes down to what you really need or want for yourself. For the most part we all use the same types of set ups.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I. All is build my own out of 3/4 plywood. Takes me a day but I get what I want. But I do have the tools to do a nice job.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

After trying many things over the years, I've settled on using plastic 'totes' 

I have a few deeper ones for larger tools like sanders, etc, but the shallow ones are nice because things don't get buried in the bottom. 

One for brushes, one for rollers, one for tape and so on. Stack them up and they don't take up much space. 

They are lightweight and not very durable, but cheap enough so that replacing them every now and then is no big deal.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a lot of rectangular steel ammo cans. Got lucky and they fit my vans shelves perfectly.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We also just use the plastic bins. I like how we can easily move them out of the truck and inside on longer jobs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Since we often need to swap out what we need, we use these :










But don't get the cheapies from HD.

PS we also use dairy crates...that we've bought!


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> After trying many things over the years, I've settled on using plastic 'totes'
> 
> I have a few deeper ones for larger tools like sanders, etc, but the shallow ones are nice because things don't get buried in the bottom.
> 
> ...


 I also have an assortment of plastic totes locked away in my gang box Found it to be the ideal way to stay organized on a job. Depending on the task get what you need put it in your bucket organizer and go. Been going this route since the early 90's.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Since we often need to swap out what we need, we use these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too :whistling2: 

I have a few plastic storage totes I am filling right now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

cuttingedge said:


> Hello, Any recommendations on interior van storage bins? Thanks, JA


To bad you didn't live close to me I am giving away 2 metal shelving sets and a cage. I have no use for them any more.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> To bad you didn't live close to me I am giving away 2 metal shelving sets and a cage. I have no use for them any more.


Craigslist? It will buy you some festool abrasives for that


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I started using various rolling bins for different things in my van. Here's one I found handy for regular paint jobs. Holds everything but the tray, tarp bin and step ladder.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Craigslist? It will buy you some festool abrasives for that


I did tell the paint store where we got our Festool stuff yesterday I was getting rid of them, I tried finding prices for used and they were all over the place from $50-$250 just for the cage, shelves 20-35.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Danahy said:


> I started using various rolling bins for different things in my van. Here's one I found handy for regular paint jobs. Holds everything but the tray, tarp bin and step ladder.


Where did you find those?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ttd said:


> Where did you find those?


At Canadian Tire. 

Looks like lowes in the US has them except thier orange instead of yellow.


----------

